# Gyroid Theory



## BluebellLight (Mar 25, 2014)

So I thought up an interesting theory about gyroids.
Every gyroid is different, and has their own sound/look/name, but some are more similar than others (gyroid families)  
What if, whenever someone in an animal crossing town dies, whether it be an animal or human, what if they save a bone or organ and mummify it in a gyroid that symbolizes the personality of that person/animal.  Obviously they show up when it rains because the soil erodes away and the gyroids become uncovered.

So basically you're digging up dead people with a twist. 
Feel free to share your thoughts!


----------



## CR33P (Mar 25, 2014)

WHAT IN THE WORLD????????????????
what about coco tho


----------



## BluebellLight (Mar 25, 2014)

coco is totes a zombie :OOOOOOOOO lol


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 25, 2014)

From what I understand, gyroids are not remains but tributes to the dead, right? I may be getting mixed up here, but I do know they're tied to death somehow, I just forget how.

Interesting theory, though.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Mar 25, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> From what I understand, gyroids are not remains but tributes to the dead, right? I may be getting mixed up here, but I do know they're tied to death somehow, I just forget how.
> 
> Interesting theory, though.



You're correct! Gyroids are based on _haniwa_, clay figures that were buried with the dead. I believe that their Japanese name is just _haniwa_, and Lloid is called _Haniwa-kun_. Speaking of which, what exactly does this make Lloid anyway? And Coco for that matter? Haha.

So, in the end, you are digging up a grave and stealing from it at the very least.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 25, 2014)

SonatinaGena said:


> You're correct! Gyroids are based on _haniwa_, clay figures that were buried with the dead. I believe that their Japanese name is just _haniwa_, and Lloid is called _Haniwa-kun_. Speaking of which, what exactly does this make Lloid anyway? And Coco for that matter? Haha.
> 
> So, in the end, you are digging up a grave and stealing from it at the very least.



Ahhh thank yoooou <3 I was being far too lazy to look it up so I appreciate the reminder~~


----------



## Jake (Mar 25, 2014)

this theory has been going around for ages, its nothing new


----------



## BluebellLight (Mar 25, 2014)

Jake. said:


> this theory has been going around for ages, its nothing new



I just put my own little spin on it with the whole creating one based on your personality...i'd never heard that part before but someone may have well thought of it.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 25, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> I just put my own little spin on it with the whole creating one based on your personality...i'd never heard that part before but someone may have well thought of it.



I think he was referring to the actual connection, not yours. I do like yours though


----------



## BluebellLight (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh haha yeah I know the concept itself is nothing new but its still interesting


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 25, 2014)

looks similar too o.o


----------



## Pickles (Mar 26, 2014)

I actually had NO idea what gyroids were based on. Which explains why they're so freaking creepy, I guess. LOL


----------



## french toast (Mar 26, 2014)

We can have a gyroid face in the original if we reset the game from someone else's town.






A subtle way of saying the character died/voided because they didn't reset from home.  The face effect is only temporary.


----------



## Kildor (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah. Kinda already new about this. But why is their selling price A FIXED 828 BELLS?!There has got be something signifacant with this number. Also,number 4 is a number for death in japan guys.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Mar 26, 2014)

Does anyone else remember the horror story that someone based on Wild World? The gyroids were a big part of the story. It gets creepier and creepier as it goes along.

I found the story. You can read it here. (Warning, it has strong language.)


----------



## Kildor (Mar 26, 2014)

Bulbadragon said:


> Does anyone else remember the horror story that someone based on Wild World? The gyroids were a big part of the story. It gets creepier and creepier as it goes along.
> 
> I found the story. You can read it here. (Warning, it has strong language.)



Especially that disturbing animated video //SPOILERS//



Spoiler



Where the character plucked out Minnie's eyeball?Which actually came from him?


----------



## french toast (Mar 26, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Yeah. Kinda already new about this. But why is their selling price A FIXED 828 BELLS?!There has got be something signifacant with this number. Also,number 4 is a number for death in japan guys.


Keep in mind that T&T and Re-Tail offers different sell prices. At T&T, they sell for 662.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Mar 26, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Especially that disturbing animated video //SPOILERS//
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember that. I read it a few years ago, but I definitely remember that part.


----------



## Kildor (Mar 26, 2014)

Bulbadragon said:


> I remember that. I read it a few years ago, but I definitely remember that part.



Also //SPOILERS// 



Spoiler



Tom Nook was actually the good guy,and he was just trying to help the character because of gis INSANE WIFE MINNIE. I DO NOT WANT HER IN MY TOWN. EVER


----------



## Bulbadragon (Mar 26, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Also //SPOILERS//
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think she's an actual villager in the games, but it would be cool to make a horror town based on that. I would probably do that if I got a second copy of the game.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Mar 26, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Yeah. Kinda already new about this. But why is their selling price A FIXED 828 BELLS?!There has got be something signifacant with this number. Also,number 4 is a number for death in japan guys.



I believe that it's a little bit of Japanese wordplay. As I said, they are based off of (and their Japanese name is just) _haniwa_. In this case, you read 828 as "eight two eight" not "eight hundred and twenty-eight." Eight can be read as _hachi_ or just _ha_. Two can be read as _ni_. And I guess the last 8/_ha_ is just a pun since it sounds similar to _wa_. Thus you get 828 (with the last sound used as a pun and not a direct reading).

Someone else can give a better/more accurate explanation if they have one. Gyroids are also worth 828 HHA points, I believe!


----------



## Kildor (Mar 26, 2014)

SonatinaGena said:


> I believe that it's a little bit of Japanese wordplay. As I said, they are based off of (and their Japanese name is just) _haniwa_. In this case, you read 828 as "eight two eight" not "eight hundred and twenty-eight." Eight can be read as _hachi_ or just _ha_. Two can be read as _ni_. And I guess the last 8/_ha_ is just a pun since it sounds similar to _wa_. Thus you get _haniwa_.
> 
> Someone else can give a better/more accurate explanation if they have one. Gyroids are also worth 828 HHA points, I believe!



I knew that it had some significance of some sort . Thanks!


----------



## captainofcool (Mar 26, 2014)

Maybe the names and sounds have to do with each person's death. Those with gargloids drowned, lullaboids died in slumber, nebuloids were lost in space, drilloids died in a construction zone, fizzoids were electrocuted, and alloids were stranded on a deserted island.


----------



## Kildor (Mar 26, 2014)

captainofcool said:


> Maybe the names and sounds have to do with each person's death. Those with gargloids drowned, lullaboids died in slumber, nebuloids were lost in space, drilloids died in a construction zone, fizzoids were electrocuted, and alloids were stranded on a deserted island.



This...creeps me out. And yet,no talks about the brewsteroids.


----------



## captainofcool (Mar 26, 2014)

Well, those are custom-made by Brewster himself. I wonder if there's any more story behind it. Maybe his ancestors were "gyroidsmiths" (or "smithoids" ).


----------



## Kildor (Mar 26, 2014)

captainofcool said:


> Well, those are custom-made by Brewster himself. I wonder if there's any more story behind it. Maybe his ancestors were "gyroidsmiths" (or "smithoids" ).



Or,Brewster knows that he is going to die soon,and he made them for himself. And when the time comes,you know what to do


----------



## BluebellLight (Mar 26, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Or,Brewster knows that he is going to die soon,and he made them for himself. And when the time comes,you know what to do



But why would he need four?


----------



## Kildor (Mar 26, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> But why would he need four?



He has family members that died, or Brewster probably died *quite a few* times..


----------



## BluebellLight (Mar 26, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> He has family members that died, or Brewster probably died *quite a few* times..



Or he can make gyroids that can revive him.
OR HE PUTS HIS HORCRUXES IN THEM AND ENTRUSTS THEM TO YOU
DAMN.


----------



## Kildor (Mar 26, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> Or he can make gyroids that can revive him.
> OR HE PUTS HIS HORCRUXES IN THEM AND ENTRUSTS THEM TO YOU
> DAMN.



HE IS LIKE A VOLDEMORT WHO IS A BIRD AND MAKES COFFEE FOR YOU. D?AAAAAAAAAAAAAYUUUUM. Does brewster even HAVE A NOSE?


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 26, 2014)

french toast said:


> We can have a gyroid face in the original if we reset the game from someone else's town.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG THAT'S CREEPY I MIGHT CRY


kildor22 said:


> HE IS LIKE A VOLDEMORT WHO IS A BIRD AND MAKES COFFEE FOR YOU. D?AAAAAAAAAAAAAYUUUUM. Does brewster even HAVE A NOSE?


OMG WHATTTTTT


----------



## BluebellLight (Mar 26, 2014)

PLOT TWIST
YOU ARE THE MAYOR WHO LIVED

YOU'RE A MAYOR, HARRY


----------



## french toast (Mar 26, 2014)

captainofcool said:


> Maybe the names and sounds have to do with each person's death. Those with gargloids drowned, lullaboids died in slumber, nebuloids were lost in space, drilloids died in a construction zone, fizzoids were electrocuted, and alloids were stranded on a deserted island.


And howloids were frightened to death? They act like trapped souls wanting to rest in peace.


----------



## BluebellLight (Mar 26, 2014)

What if all the gyroids are from human remains?  That fits into the apocalypse theory.


----------



## Kildor (Mar 26, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> PLOT TWIST
> YOU ARE THE MAYOR WHO LIVED
> 
> YOU'RE A MAYOR, HARRY



-Neville Longbottom plays Animal Crossing- *trollface*


----------



## french toast (Mar 26, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> What if all the gyroids are from human remains?  That fits into the apocalypse theory.


What are our parents?


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond (Mar 26, 2014)

Woahhh, this concept is pretty new to me. I didn't even think about that!!!  That's pretty cool.  A little bit creepy? But pretty cool


----------



## BluebellLight (Mar 26, 2014)

french toast said:


> What are our parents?


A lie.
Like the cake


----------



## french toast (Mar 26, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> A lie.
> Like the cake


Probably. I'm of the belief that the people are all animals even outside of our towns. Look at K.K. album covers for example, like this one.



Well, this belief is tarnished by television channels.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 26, 2014)

I really like this convo .-.


----------



## french toast (Mar 26, 2014)

Someone was quick to rate this thread low. -_-


----------

